# Bobcat back in town



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I know it's getting old but he is all I have had to shoot lately. Yesterday when I got home from work he was snoozing in the grass so I got my camera and went out on the porch. I sat down in the chair and he slowly sat up, started grooming a little while ignoring me completely, then he stretched, jumped up on the wall and left for an evening of hunting rabbits and chipmunks. The sunlight was still a bit difficult but hey, it's only snapshots.
Go Cowboys. Hook'em Horns.
James Newman


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

very cool shots


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

love the stretching shot


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Wow! Those are so cool.I looked back and checked out your other bobcat shots, really nice.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Go HDR....


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

No HDR...just lightened up some with shadows and highlights is PS. I guess that sometimes makes it look that way?
James


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I wonder if thats the same male that you took shots of previously and wonder why he has layed claim to the yard as his domain?Does he return often or is he gone for a spell then returns.Do you know their habits of roaming/hunting?

dick


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

First of all Dick, thanks for looking and I am glad to hear you are ok from that flu. There were 3 bobcats born in the backyard a few years ago. We think he as well as the smaller female that comes here are two of those three. He definitely comes more often. When I first got here he would show up every other day or so. Now he will show up and then be gone for maybe two weeks or more before coming back. I have no idea if that has something to do with his hunting and roaming habits, the different season, or if maybe he shows up less now just because we are living here at the house. He does not pay much attention to me and when he is in the yard I can go out on the porch and just sit there watching him. The female however will hop the fence and run off as soon as the door opens.
James


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Keep on postin them, Not getting old to me. Such a beautiful cat.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

VERY COOL!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

stargazer said:


> Keep on postin them, Not getting old to me. Such a beautiful cat.


....same here...very cool images....apparently, since he's come back so often, he's accepted you as a nieghbor....Any history from the previous homeowners, regarding the cat?


----------

